# WANTED - Iverson Drag Stripper Parts



## jsouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Starting to restore a Drag Stripper and need the following parts:
Seat
Turino 500 tires
Sissy bar
Dial Shifter
Thanks - email direct at jsouth078@aol.com


----------

